# BTTV Tuner has no way to set tv freq

## AlfaGTV

On new years day my hard disk containing my root partition broke  :Sad:  So I've reinstalled Gentoo on a spare hard disk. I managed to get everything working except for my very old Pinnacle PCTV card. It's an old PCI card that I've been using for many years, it has always worked with Gentoo. But I can't get it to work again. I think I have all the right kernel modules but still I can not watch tv in tvtime.

lspci gives me this: 

01:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

01:04.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

dmesg:

24.437944] bt87x0: Using board 1, analog, digital (rate 32000 Hz)

[   24.748845] bttv: driver version 0.9.19 loaded

[   24.748852] bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

[   24.749085] bttv: Bt8xx card found (0)

[   24.749116] bttv: 0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:01:04.0, irq: 19, latency: 132, mmio: 0xb3000000

[   24.749169] bttv: 0: detected: Pinnacle PCTV [card=39], PCI subsystem ID is 11bd:0012

[   24.749171] bttv: 0: using: Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave [card=39,autodetected]

[   21.013192] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[   24.749270] bttv: 0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... <7>[   24.749824] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x40 msg #0

[   24.749842] not found

[   24.749844] bttv: 0: pinnacle/mt: id=1 info="PAL / mono" radio=no

[   24.749846] bttv: 0: tuner type=33

[   24.751758] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x40 msg #0

[   24.785473] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x45 msg #0

[   24.895213] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x41 msg #0

[   24.895783] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x40 msg #0

[   24.896370] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x4c msg #0

[   24.896936] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x42 msg #0

[   24.897525] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x5a msg #0

[   24.898108] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x5b msg #0

[   24.898673] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x58 msg #0

[   24.899259] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x4b msg #0

[   24.899277] bttv: 0: audio absent, no audio device found!

[   25.092375] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x42 msg #0

[   25.411150] tda9887 2-0043: creating new instance

[   25.411155] tda9887 2-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

[   25.411752] tuner 2-0043: Tuner 74 found with type(s) Radio TV.

[   25.520396] Chip ID is not zero. It is not a TEA5767

[   25.520408] tuner 2-0060: Tuner -1 found with type(s) Radio TV.

[   25.521714] DVB: Unable to find symbol microtune_attach()

[   25.522421] bttv: 0: registered device video1

[   25.522470] bttv: 0: registered device vbi0

[   25.522487] bttv: 0: Setting PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 (needs up to 100ms)

[   25.544024] bttv: PLL set ok

[   25.544617] tuner 2-0060: Tuner has no way to set tv freq

[   25.545192] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x1a msg #0

[   25.545760] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x18 msg #0

[   25.546364] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x64 msg #0

[   25.546930] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x30 msg #0

[   25.547503] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x71 msg #0

[   25.549974] tuner 2-0060: Tuner has no way to set tv freq

[   25.550620] tuner 2-0060: Tuner has no way to set tv freq

[   25.551260] tuner 2-0060: Tuner has no way to set tv freq

[   25.551866] tuner 2-0060: Tuner has no way to set tv freq

I have tried compiling bttv in the kernel and as a module, but it gives the same result. I have tried to manually load the module (modprobe bttv card=39 tuner=33) but nothing seems to help. Am I overlooking something?

----------

## Jaglover

I just switched from 3.6.8 to 3.7.1 and had similar issue with my Haupauge card. I learned things have moved in kernel config and choices have changed. In case you lost your old kernel config you could boot with some good generic liveCD (Knoppix, whatever) and learn from dmesg what you need to enable.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

AlfaGTV,

The videp chip driver is bt8x8 and the sound is bt878 audio, I think.

----------

## AlfaGTV

lsmod output:

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              11212257  30 

tda9887                 8566  1 

tda8290                12540  0 

tuner                  16436  2 

tvaudio                24589  0 

tda7432                 4144  0 

bttv                  110260  0 

i2c_algo_bit            6609  1 bttv

videobuf_dma_sg         7209  1 bttv

videobuf_core          14899  2 bttv,videobuf_dma_sg

btcx_risc               3156  1 bttv

tveeprom               13754  1 bttv

snd_bt87x               8759  2 

Am I missing a module?

I'll try booting from the livecd later today and see what modules are loaded.

----------

## AlfaGTV

Did a make mrproper and tried a dozen different kernels. And suddenly it worked  :Smile: 

lsmog gives this:

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              11212257  30 

tuner                  16436  2 

tvaudio                24461  0 

tda7432                 4144  0 

msp3400                27388  0 

bttv                  109380  1 

videobuf_dma_sg         7209  1 bttv

videobuf_core          14899  2 bttv,videobuf_dma_sg

btcx_risc               3156  1 bttv

snd_bt87x               8759  3 

tveeprom               13754  1 bttv

----------

